# Where Can I Find Stainless Drinking Cups?



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Am I just Googling the wrong words or are these really that hard to find?!

I am ISO stainless steel tumblers/drinking glasses/cups...whatever you want to call them. I seem to break every glass drinking glass that I get my hands on, lol.

I don't want the plastic covered ones and I don't want the ones with handles and lids meant for coffee. I am just looking for a plain old drinking glass that is made of stainless steel.

I have one that I found at a thrift store that probably holds about 16 oz and it is wonderful. I would love to have a whole set of them but I cannot find them anywhere. I have searched on ebay and Google and usually just come up with hits for the coffee mugs.

Does anyone know where I can find what I am looking for?


----------



## luvmy2boys (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't know, but I'm subbing to this thread to find out. I spent quite a while searching for these online a few months ago, and came up empty-handed.

Some friends of ours have some that they brought back from India. I think they're big there. If you have some kind of Indian market in your area, you might be able to find them there.


----------



## couponqueen (Dec 3, 2006)

I use Kleen Kanteen. Amazon sells them, but you could also google and pull up other retailers.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

We use the Klean Kanteens for our water bottles when we are away from home but I want actual cups for home and for when we have guests. I wonder if ebay has a site in India? But then again, shipping would probably be outrageous.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I know I've seen stainless steel cups online, I too want to say Indian or Morocan (sp?) take a look at this site
http://daivie.trustpass.alibaba.com/..._Tumblers.html

instead of googling "cups" try "tumbler"

try this too
http://www.become.com/shop?q=stainle...+steel+tumbler


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

my husband bought ours in india. i'd check indian stores.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

When I google "tumbler" it pulls up the travel coffe mugs. That site has what I am looking for though! I wonder how I would order them. I don't see any pricing info.


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are some stainless "espresso mugs" from REI. I would try camping supply stores.


----------



## red_trillium (Aug 7, 2004)

stainless steel drinking cups sound so cool.

i found a gaint milkshake mixer on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/STAINLESS-STEE...112557-4815322

oh, here's some actual cups.

http://www.amazon.com/INTERDESIGN-21...3721185&sr=1-5

they had some others too, but they were pretty $$. i just typed in stainless steel tumbler on amazon.com. i think a lot are for bathroom use? maybe look in a bed/bath type store??


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

I found these, reasonable prices, but they are in England
http://www.presentsformen.co.uk/prod...l-Tumblers-w9/


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe try some camping stores/sites? Usually campers don't like to just use water bottles, and glass is too complicated when camping.

Aven


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Try your local Indian store ... everything in stainless Steel!


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

I am doing a spring de-cluttering, and have a set of four 16oz. Stainless Steel tumblers. Whoever wants them, PM me .









ETA, they look just like these http://www.presentsformen.co.uk/prod...l-Tumblers-w9/


----------



## newmom80 (Jun 15, 2006)

You have to search "Stainless Steel Malt Cup" - I think that's what you're talking about.

You can find these in lots on ebay. Here's a link that came up in google: http://food-equipment.com/stainless_steel_malt_cup.htm

HTH!


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Do they not give your beverage a metallic taste?


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never noticed a metallic taste and I'm usually pretty sensitive to that kind of stuff.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

If your city/town has a Chinese community I would check the stores there. We've found great stainless steel glasses and bento boxes in Chinatown.


----------



## luvmy2boys (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
Do they not give your beverage a metallic taste?

I use stainless steel water bottles like these (http://www.kleankanteen.com/2products/products.html) and I've never gotten a metallic taste. In fact, the nice thing about stainless steel is that it's supposed to be non-leaching.


----------



## Learnintolaugh (Nov 9, 2006)

Keep any eye open at estate sales? I remember my grandmother's set, they were colored in jewel tones. Now I want some...


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a friend who had metal tumblers and the water always tasted funny. Maybe they just had cheap ones.

Of course, I use stainless flatwear everyday and have never noticed anything.


----------



## gracefulhome (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learnintolaugh* 
Keep any eye open at estate sales? I remember my grandmother's set, they were colored in jewel tones. Now I want some...

Are you sure they were stainless steel? My mom had some jewel toned metal tumblers and they were aluminum, not stainless. There was always a funny taste to them. I would love some if they were actually stainless steel.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marnie* 
my husband bought ours in india. i'd check indian stores.

ditto. dh is indian, i see them all the time in indian stores. i tried a bunch of different ways to see if i could google a store to see if they have mail order, but all the hits were just write ups of the stores in people's blogs and things like "yelp." but the phone #'s come up, and you could try the old fashoned technique of phoning and asking for mail order.

considering how the technology industry is going to bangalore, you'd think there'd be an online indian store that sells housewares, not just food, but if there is, i couldn't find it.

good luck.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

I got this one:
Stainless Steel Cup

We use it for our 14 mo. old, without the lid of course.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

http://www.grilllovers.com/shopItemD...ItemID=7790887

shamelessly stolen from someone else's thread....


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I know Crate and Barrell used to carry them. I'll check online for you in a second.
Bummer. Not anymore!


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

I saw some at ikea the other day.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...umber=74612385


----------



## halfpintwil (Nov 17, 2006)

We bought stainless steel plates, bowls, and cups (mug type) for camping from Academy Sports a few weeks ago. I believe the prices were about $2-$5 each depending on the style and item.
Dawn


----------



## CityRunner (Jun 24, 2013)

I had the same problem, to the point that I started a company to import Ecococoon cups from Australia! You can now get Ecococoon stainless steel cups in the US - they have the brightly colored jewel tones and lots of cute designs also. www.leave-happier.com/ecococoon

We have been using these cups and drink bottles in my house for several months now - love them! No off taste, clean up well, and the bottles keep drinks cold in this summer heat all day. Hope this helps!


----------



## mamalovesbaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Klean Kanteen now do pint sized tumblers and insulated tumblers, both are fab.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CityRunner*
> 
> I had the same problem, to the point that I started a company to import Ecococoon cups from Australia! You can now get Ecococoon stainless steel cups in the US - they have the brightly colored jewel tones and lots of cute designs also. www.leave-happier.com/ecococoon
> 
> We have been using these cups and drink bottles in my house for several months now - love them! No off taste, clean up well, and the bottles keep drinks cold in this summer heat all day. Hope this helps!


I am so happy to see these! Will probably be placing an order soon...


----------

